
DynoRoot1111 (CVE-2018-1111) - ryanlol
https://dynoroot.ninja
======
djrogers
Oh. My. Gosh.

> Powered by 0day.marketing > 0day marketing services for security researchers

This is literally the single most unprofessional vulnerability announcement
I've seen in my 15 years in the field.

How does it offend me? let me count the ways:

1) a song?

2) 'Details' links to a tweet without any actualy said 'details'

3) a song?

4) The page appears to be completely unassociated with the actual researcher
who found the vulnerability

The more I look at this the more I think this _has_ to be a parody. Someone
please tell me it's a joke.

Ok, it's a joke. Right? Please?

~~~
wodow
It's a joke. Here's how it was done:

1\. Write a song.

2\. Find a real and recent CVE.

3\. Make a website that satirises branded security vulns and refer to said
real CVE.

4\. Don't forget about that song. It's catchy!

------
colemannugent
Honestly, I can't tell if this is satire just from reading the article.

Had to google the CVE number to find out that it's just a incredibly
unprofessional "named CVE" announcement page, or as I like to call them "I
found a bug and this is going on my resume".

Link to the actual CVE page:
[https://access.redhat.com/security/cve/cve-2018-1111](https://access.redhat.com/security/cve/cve-2018-1111)

EDIT: I can't decide if the absurdism of the site is hilarious or annoying.
Whoever put this site together must be proud.

~~~
ryanlol
>Honestly, I can't tell if this is satire just from reading the article.

Perhaps you need to listen to the song?
[https://dynoroot.ninja/dynoroot.ogg](https://dynoroot.ninja/dynoroot.ogg)

------
mandatory
Wow, these comments make me sad - this is pretty clearly satire (although the
vulnerability is real and pretty scary). Did the "DynoRoot!!!1111" really not
give this away? :)

------
pgtruesdell
Why is every security exploit or bug getting a name, marketing website, and
branding? This one even has a song... What?

